# AKC Dumbbell/Open obedience question



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Was hoping to go for our SchH1 this fall, but we will not be prepared enough so I am thinking of going for the CDX this fall and the SchH1 in the spring. 

We went to a match over the weekend and used the SchH1 dumbbell. I have always heard that you can use it as long as the judge approves it. This judge told us that you can't use it at all....period. 

I am looking to order an AKC dumbbell from J and J, but am not sure what to order. There are some wooden ones that look similar to the SchH dumbbell only smaller. The problem is, the description says "competition dumbbell" but the white plastic dumbbells specifically say "approved for AKC matches and trials". 

Anyone have any input on what to order? The sizes just seem so small (even if you don't compare them to the SchH dumbbell). The largest bit size I see is 3 1/2 inches. My dog is a small female and they seem small even for her.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I used a SchH 1 dumbell with no problems. Never had one judge give me a hard time, although a couple did laugh and tell me that it sure was a big dumbell and be carefull when throwing it!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The dumbbell, which must be approved by the judge, will be made of
one or more solid pieces of wood or non-wooden material similar in
size, shape and weight to a wooden dumbbell. Metal dumbbells are not
permitted. Dumbbells will not be hollowed out. They may be unfinished,
coated with a clear finish or may be any color. They may not have decorations
or attachments but may bear an inconspicuous mark for
identification. The size of the dumbbell will be proportionate to the size
of the dog.

The problem with using the SchH dumbbell is that each judge has the right to decide if it's appropriate or not and if it's proportionate for your dog and some may not like it as it's so heavy that it might be a throwing hazard in some indoor smaller rings. I wouldn't use one as I would hate to show up and not be able to use it.

You want the smallest bit size possible, just so the dumbbell can sit just behind the canines. It's ok that it's touching the lips. My average size male uses a 4 or a 4.5, I forget which. I would get the largest end pieces you can get for the bit size so your dog to keep the bit off the ground the most.

Most people have switched from the wooden dumbbell to the plastic one as they don't break. I have had several wooden ones break on me over the years and have made the switch too. It also seems that they tend to mouth the dumbbell less with plastic.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine
> Most people have switched from the wooden dumbbell to the plastic one as they don't break.


They don't break often. I have seen them break on two different occasions at trials, both times on a hard surface. Was in Novice and watching the open ring with someone else when we saw the first one break. We looked at one another and said at the same time, "2 dumbbells in the bag at all times!"

I think I have the 3 1/2 inch size which is fine for Kayla. Got them from J&J.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I've never seen a plastic dumbbell break, but that's probably because most of our trials are outdoors on grass (and the wooden ones don't break there either!). If the surface is hard enough for a plastic dumbbell to break, I doubt I'd want my dog jumping on it. The one trial here in Alaska that used to be on pavement was moved - most people didn't want to jump their dogs on pavement (even though some matting was there). Although, thinking back, my first GSD earned his UD at that venue ... *L*

I have three plastic dumbbells and a couple of wooden ones, different sizes/weights, and I use whatever one I grab for whatever dog I'm working. The chows and the shepherds end up using the same dumbbells. My thought on it is that my dogs should retrieve whatever I throw, so I don't worry too much about size/weight and train accordingly. Sometimes (in practice, of course) I throw whatever I happen to have (rolled up socks, keys, etc.) and they learn to retrieve what I request. That way if I went to a trial and somehow either forgot my dumbbell or had ALL my dumbbells break (I take two, but you never know), I can borrow a dumbbell of any size from a friend and my dogs will retrieve it anyway.

Of course, I don't want the dumbbell to be uncomfortable and to force the dog to pick it up incorrectly, so I don't use tiny dumbbells even in training. But if one is a bit too large I don't worry about it. Chows and shepherds have different shaped/sized muzzles but they seem to share dumbbells without a problem.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a wooden dumbbell that's from Frabo that's smaller then the SchH1 dumbbell and it's sturdier looking and feeling then the wooden ones I've seen for AKC. Look into that because I know that dumbbell can be used in AKC. 
I had a plastic dumbbell brake on me when I was practicing the retrieve on flat out on my street, that was a sight to see, lol. The end part flew right off.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I am going to use the plastic dumbbell as I doubt it will be an issue for my dog. I am also going to look into the frabo dumbbell and keep all of them with me so I have a lot of options. As was mentioned above, she really should retrieve whatever I want her to.


----------

